# A couple of new to Dorico questions.



## PhilA (Oct 31, 2021)

Ok so I’ve got Dorico Elements 3.5 on my MacBook and the free version of the iPad app and I have a couple of questions if anyone could be kind enough to answer.

At the moment my main use on my MacBook is recording in midi piano parts when the inspiration strikes. My playing is rarely perfect but generally Dorico gets what I’m playing right in the Write mode view. Obviously in Play mode looking at the midi it’s a bit messy. Q. Is there an easy way to clean up/quantise my midi input? I get thr notatated vs played duration toggle, yet it still sounds to me like it’s playing back my sloppy playing rather than the notation even in write mode. Placebo? am I going mad, do I need to clean this midi recording side up aside from OCD?

Second Q. Is it possible to have the Dorico files synced between my Mac and IPad. I thought using Icloud would do it but Dorico IPad appears to ignore that and keep its files internally making sync and version parity a pain.


----------



## benwiggy (Nov 1, 2021)

In Play menu, there's a "Reset Playback Overrides" command (which affects the selection). Dorico is primarily notation-based, and the MIDI start/stop of a note can be offset from its 'actual' notated value. 

Preferences has an option "Preserve Note Positions", and if you uncheck that, then it won't register your deviations from exact playback.

No: Dorico on iPad saves all its files to the sandboxed folder. Dorico uses a third-party software library to do the cross-platform heavy lifting, and there are technical issues with the heavily sandboxed file system on iOS. It's on their list of things to do.


----------



## PhilA (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks Ben much appreciated 👍


----------

